# Bimmerfest 2KX...better late than never :). 56K DOOM.



## 1036E90M (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guys, been busy with so many collabo photo projects lately that I've been slacking on the content. Anyway, here's more dizzying Bimmerfest pics from that hot Rosebowl day!









Gintani showing off it's best! I missed Eugene_Taiwan!









Two ARKYM beauties in the PySpeed booth! Anyone have more to share? The sedan hood is just the right type of aggressive!









Vintage .









RPI Booth









Supreme Power









The PowerChip chicks who "like it fast..."









ESS Supercharger Systems... very unique paint schemes going on here (IND booth).









The gameover E46 Turbo M3 at the HPF booth...









Assorted variety!









Do you see the wide fenders?









Rennspec M3...and loving the alloys of course.









Powerbeast's car with the Arkym front lip. Gorgeous. Found in the HRE booth!









Side shot of Powerbeast's car.









Pretty damn good fitment (the rumors are true, I would know ).









Ladies at the VMR booth, which was looking like the biggest booth at BF that day?

(1/2)


----------



## 1036E90M (Mar 3, 2010)

I made a comment about skittles around this time.









World record breaking bimmer!


















After seeing Powerbeast's, I double backed to Sard's M3 at Pyspeed booth.









Again I'm surprised there aren't any more pics of this beast!









Don't remember who rolled up in this, but glad they did! :clap:









More Gintani FI.









Assorted alloys...









IND's Atlantis...:clap:









HPF :bow1:









and more HPF :bow1:









Pencilgeeks M3 showing off its insides.









The REMUS booth/display...a damn cool tent, literally.









Again, the largest BF booth, I swear.









Some car and Alexis...









x_X









Personally wouldn't show off this much carbon, but quite a display here.









Another view of a sparkling IND ESS Supercharger...









...and the temple it happens to be held in.









and actually meeting Maureen (right) and Melissa (left) finishes up my Bimmerfest 2KX experience.

Until next time!


----------

